# Ottoman style bed plans



## speedys (28 Apr 2011)

Hi everyone i was hoping someone could help me with a project i would like to start.
I am looking for some plans to build an ottoman style bed (a bed where the top lifts up on hinges to allow access to the space underneath for storage).
I have managed to source the brackets and associated hydraulic rams to go with it, but I am having a little difficulty finding some suitable drawings/ideas for construction.
Has anyone built one of these, or any advice would be greatly appreciated.

:duno:


----------

